# lures and baits



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you guys have any certain type of bait or lure that works for this in these conditions? if ya do share em!

I like sweet corn for summertimeADC work for the neighbors.
Peanut butter marshmelows anytime :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you talking about ***** in the summertime? If so I use the same bait as I do in the fall. Fresh fish either chunked or paste.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah ***** i should of specified
but anything anytime just specify


----------

